# Qad ultra rest pro vs. whisker biscuit



## DrewStevens (Jun 7, 2013)

I just put a QAD on my prime defy and love it so far. After you get it tuned properly you'll like it better than the whisker biscuit. With the bow that I have I had already made a large investment but I didn't see why I should go cheap on a bow like that so I got the QAD pro. It is a little steep on the price.. I think my box says $172 but its well worth it


2013 Prime Defy


----------



## Rock Steady (Dec 26, 2009)

If you are going to put a QAD on a Hoyt use the Hoyt model, they fit neater.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1506180

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/hoyt-ultra-rest.html

On the other hand a good WB is hard to beat, just make sure they are tunned correctly, but that goes for any rest on the market.

Michael


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

I got the pink QAD HDX on my Hoyt Vixcen and love love love it. I started with the wisker biscuit, then went to the Ripcord before going to the QAD. I will never go with anything else.


----------



## HOKIE_FAN (Oct 24, 2012)

The QAD is a good choice. Plus the biscuit is rough on the vanes.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Hard to really get good with a biscuit. The drop away will help you improve.


----------



## DrewStevens (Jun 7, 2013)

HOKIE_FAN said:


> The QAD is a good choice. Plus the biscuit is rough on the vanes.


I haven't really heard that they are rough in the veins but maybe it's just feathers? I have ears that they slow the arrow down 5 fps or so


2013 Prime Defy


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I never had a problem with my WB, great rest for hunting but this year put a QAD HDX on my hunting bow and really like it! Have a VT LD on my 3D bow and like that as well!


----------

